# $50 Truing Stand?



## jay80424 (Jan 1, 2008)

Wondering if anyone has used one of these?

http://www.amazon.com/Sunlite-Deluxe-Wheel-Truing-Stand/dp/B000AO7GDK/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_2_0

I need a truing stand for once in a while wheel truing, and winter projects. I know the Park TS2 is the pro's choice, but I really don't need a $200 stand that wil get used once a year.

Thoughts?

TIA.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I guess it'll get the job done. I actually bought the Park on Ebay and enjoyed using it so much, I've started trying my hand at building some wheels. I'm getting pretty good.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a Park repair stand. I use the TS-8 which is very nice..much nicer than the one you have a link to and not much more expensive..plus I bet you will use it more than you think.


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

I own a Park ts-6 but not a huge believer in the need for a truing stand so take what i say with that in mind. I see 2 problems with that stand; 1) adjusting for different axle widths seem to involve flexing the arms, that push-pull tension could skew your results. 2) only one arm looks supported, if it twists, it will wobble and drive you nuts.


----------



## jay80424 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks guys
There are a few on ebay right now (park), i'm looking at. I think the park is worth the xtra $$.

Ratt, how do you like that TS-6? It's vintage!. Will it work with a 20mm through axle adapter?


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

While you're looking, take a gander at the Feedback Sports one-armed truing stand. It doesn't make any pretenses about being self-centering, it's inexpensive, and it's the easiest to store for infrequent use. It's up to the challenge of supporting big hoops with tires mounted, as well as heavy gear hubs.


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

*works fine with 20mm adapters*



jay80424 said:


> Thanks guys
> There are a few on ebay right now (park), i'm looking at. I think the park is worth the xtra $$.
> 
> Ratt, how do you like that TS-6? It's vintage!. Will it work with a 20mm through axle adapter?


The ts-6 is probably one of the more versatile since it doesn't self center and both axle holders move independently. If the bolt heads are fat on your 12mm thru axles can be a problem, I had to use two 12mm axles to get it sit right, still need to get some rod/dowel stock for that.

You know the best thing to do is play with the different stands and see what you want, need, or like. After working with the caliper system on the ts-2 I thought "I" needed that but could not justify the costs of a ts2 and ended up with a ts6.


----------



## jlmuncie1 (Oct 4, 2010)

I use one of these,

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1030340_-1_1549000_20000_400036

It's built pretty good and does a nice job. If your planning on doing lots of wheels on a regular basis I think I'd go with a Park.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

get the TS-2 or use zip ties, no point in using a half assed tool when a 5 cent one will work just as well.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

customfab said:


> get the TS-2 or use zip ties, no point in using a half assed tool when a 5 cent one will work just as well.


Bingo. Cheap repair stands are crap and not even worth using.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Eh, I'm taking the opposite tack with that one. I used a cheap Performance branded Minoura for a number of years and while I found a lot of faults what with flexy plastic axle holders, wonky centering, and loosey-goosey feelers, it never caused me to build a bad wheel. 

I mean, you're right, nice tools are always preferred and are usually the better investment, but cheap tools aren't uniformly garbage. Especially for something like wheel building, an inexpensive repair stand is probably the smarter investment for infrequent use or for somebody who is uncertain if this is something they'll stick with.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Speedub.Nate said:


> Eh, I'm taking the opposite tack with that one. I used a cheap Performance branded Minoura for a number of years and while I found a lot of faults what with flexy plastic axle holders, wonky centering, and loosey-goosey feelers, it never caused me to build a bad wheel.
> 
> I mean, you're right, nice tools are always preferred and are usually the better investment, but cheap tools aren't uniformly garbage. Especially for something like wheel building, an inexpensive repair stand is probably the smarter investment for infrequent use or for somebody who is uncertain if this is something they'll stick with.


If it worked for you, that's cool. I borrowed the Minoura from a buddy to work on some wheels and ended up using zip ties. He also doesn't use it ever, and felt it was a bad investment.

I also felt the Minoura was ridiculously priced considering it's made so cheaply. You are better off buying a used Park stand when they pop up occasionally on Craigslist (which is what another friend did, and now I'm waiting to find one too.)


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm with you there, the Minoura price has crept up unacceptably. When I bought mine (previous generation model, but basically the same) 12 years ago, it was on sale for $30.


----------



## jay80424 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks guys. I've decided to go with a TS-2. I've been watching some on Ebay, and if it doesn't work out, I'll just buy one. I can get one for about $180. I think the extra $100 will be well spent. 

Thanks for all the input!


----------

